# Starting a business in OHIO



## throttle_junkies (Nov 30, 2010)

Do we have any fellow Ohioians who have started a screen printing business, i'm looking to ( or have been) running this out of my garage, i have registered my business name with the state of Ohio they gave me a piece of paper with my name and my transient vendor lic. # but doesn't list anything about my DBA my business name unless i go on their website where it is listed, what about a re-sellers lic. or registering with the state, anything else i forgot, cause honestly i have no clue on what i'm doing and we all know Mr. IRS loves guys like me!! any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm in Illinois but just from some Googling it seems you can get free help from your state here: Ohio.gov | Business | Starting a Business


----------



## veetwincowboy (Mar 14, 2015)

Did you apply for an LLC? that will have your DBA


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Scott Fresner's book, How to Print T-Shirts for Fun and Profit has a chapter on the tasks of getting a screen printing business set up. I'd say get a copy of his book and also find an accountant that can help you make sure you get started correctly. You can get Scott's book from Amazon, or better yet directly from his website, which is T-Biz Network.


----------



## throttle_junkies (Nov 30, 2010)

I did find a good source, first u must register with secretary of state, then u need ur FIN number from IRS then dept of taxation!!


----------

